# What size stone 3mm or 2 mm



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Im working on an idea i have for some shirts. It will be a 2 line design. Just using regular fonts. The letters will only have one row of stones. The top will say Made in
And underneath I will have another word a liitle bigger. What size should my letters be and what stone size should i use.. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jorge007 said:


> Im working on an idea i have for some shirts. It will be a 2 line design. Just using regular fonts. The letters will only have one row of stones. The top will say Made in
> And underneath I will have another word a liitle bigger. What size should my letters be and what stone size should i use..
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


Well, it's easiest to work with ss10 (3mm) stones. They're also the most economical. Sometimes when I'm using a short word, I'll go up to ss16 (4mm) but usually I stick with the ss10. You can get more detail that way.

The ss6 (2mm) cost about the same as the ss10 but you have to use more of them so you will end up paying more to make the transfers in stones.

Made in doesn't have many letters so you should be good there. I would suggest using 2" tall letters for Made in and then maybe 2.5" tall letters for the word underneath and maybe make it a double line if your Made in is going to be single line.

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

SS10 is by FAR the most popular, and so the most cost effective.. as long as you stay away from pink. 

As an option, you might consider using Rhinestuds or Nailheads. They are crazy inexpensive and look great. You can also get a truer color.


----------



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it worth to use machine cut stones since the design is not going to use that many stones. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

It really depends on your clientele, who's stones you use and the shirt itself. Our hotfix rhinestones, the standard ones, are excellent, but the machine cut (Brilliant) do look better. 

If it were me though, using SS10s I'd probably stick with the standard. This photo comparison doesn't quite do them justice, but you'll get the idea. The ones on the left are the standard, Brilliant hotfix rhinestones on the right.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You can tell the difference in Machine Cut stones but some people don't care. It sounds like your design won't have too many stones so I would think the cost difference wouldn't be that great and it would make the shirts look better and you would sale more!


----------

